# mothballed railway staton Adare, co.limerick ROI



## Faing (Apr 2, 2010)

dunno if this is in right one ifit int please move it. Faing. i put it in rural because its not in village but outside village
hello everone, toady we was on our way back fom town and at last minute dicided to stop off at Adare railway station to take some pics for you.we both never relised that we had flat betteries in our cameras,well neerly flat anyhow
so we just did our best.adare is on the limerick to foynes line which is officialy mothballed.i think the last train ran in 2003 and that was the weedkiller train that keeps the racks clear.no passenger services for donkeys yonks but the main stations and level crossings are all maintained to 
some extent(not musch)the inside of the place is pretty much as it was when it first closed as it is tight as a drum and well boarded up.as you can see it is not much vanadalised but is beginning to get back to nature .itll be a shame if nothing is done with it but let me tell you with its location in Adare village it would comand an
very high price tag as it is one of the most expensive places in Ireland and has some demand for property of anykind.thanks for looking, Faing and Mrs.Faing(who may still be waiting for the next train home...lol)


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 2, 2010)

Great little bit of mothballing there..guess that station would fetch a tidy sum along with a chunk of track too..I would love it!


----------



## skittles (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice sharp pics, did you use some software on them?

Wondering why would they build a station outside a village?


----------



## Faing (Apr 2, 2010)

i guess they are built after the vilages, not if you like railway first village second, they all seem to be near to creamerys(farm co ops) where farmrs would take there milk for shipping to the big plants like dairygold in listowel etc. i never really thought about that so that is a good question, i will ask my friend when i see him who will probly know theanswer. i just tidyed up the pics by sharpewning them after someone on the canon site told me always to do that before posting themon the web.i used a free program called irfanview wich is like a photo viewer and is avalable free on line.some were took on an olympus point and shoot and the others on a samsung point an shoot. i just bought a dslr but had left it in the kitchen wehn i went out to town but i usually have a camera in the car .thank you for looking, faing



ps, if it came on the open market as a 2 acre site in that areas it would be well in eccess of a million euro easy. the other station i did at ardagh ( [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=14407[/ame] ) is on for 300k and that is not really a high value area like Adare.


----------

